# Covering furniture for a Halloween Party



## Cinderhella (Oct 13, 2012)

I need some ideas for covering our living room furniture for our Halloween party. The theme is fairytales gone wrong and the living room is going to be the evil queen's castle. I don't want the sofas to look out of place just sitting there.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

If you sheets cover your furniture with those. I am using white ones but with a fairytale theme, you could use any color. It protects your furniture and at the same time gives it an eerie feel.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Velvet fabric... but it could get costly quickly depending on your furniture and its size.

I use sheets, too. It add a ghostly feel....


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Luckily my sofas are black so they always blend in  But prior to this furniture I used painters canvas drop cloths. Gives the house a great "abandoned" look and it protected my furniture from guests!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I use swathes of satin as it is available in lots of different colours and I can get it very cheap here in the UK . The cheapest is about £1.45 a meter, so about $2.68 in dollars. I don't know if you are in the UK yourself or the US but I'm sure there must be an equivalent there. I have pieces of satin in purple, royal blue, red, fuschia and turquois, light and dark green at the moment as I make cushions for people aswell! I also buy a fabric known here as waffle jersey or parc and that only costs around a £1 a meter or $1.85, but the colours aren't so varied.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I like badgirl's idea!! Canvas drop cloths are inexpensive and you can do anything with them! I am going to do this myself!! Thanks, Badgirl


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If you want to use the sheets contact a hotel, I grabbed several for free (made sure to wash them in BLEACH a million times) if your wanting color just dye them...with the lights down low no one will notice if their velvet or satin, use the money you saved for lighting...lighting will make all the difference  Good Luck


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

yummum29 said:


> I like badgirl's idea!! Canvas drop cloths are inexpensive and you can do anything with them! I am going to do this myself!! Thanks, Badgirl


You're welcome


----------

